# Amazing feats of fishing???



## garhtr

Accomplish any fantastic feats while on the water ?
I'm not known for accomplishing much but I have on occasion witnessed some pretty amazing feats while fishing.
I once saw a guy catch Muskies on back to back cast, I thought that was pretty amazing until I witnessed a guy catch one on a # 8 hook and a single kernel of corn--- how many Muskies get caught on corn ? Pretty amazing !
Another time I was crappie fishing with my uncle and he reeled in a very nice bass, nothing too unusual about that except my uncle hadn't hooked the fish, the bass had a snelled hook in his jaw and the jig hook had caught the loop in the mono of the snelled hook, the fish never touched the jig, pretty amazing !
Once my father and I were floating the Lmr fishing for SM, my dad was using an old favorite Heddon river runt. A good smallie grabbed dads lure just as he lifted it from the water and it snapped his line, "darn my favorite lure" suddenly the fish jump beside our canoe shook its head and dads favorite lure landed in the bottom of the boat--- what are the chances of that happening again ?? Pretty amazing !
Witness any odd or amazing feats while fishing ???
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## bumpus

I once lost a rod down an ice hole while hitting some steelhead, I set up another rod in the hole about an hour later I see it sliding across the ice towards the hole so I take off running and slide in head first and jam my arm down the hole beyond all odds my rod got hung up on some slush in the hole I stand up set the hook and catch the fish my buddy couldn't believe it he still talks about it


----------



## Shortdrift

My farther and I were fishing for northern pike in a bay with a large clear hole that had submerged weeds and was surrounded on all sides by a mat of weeds. This was sixty years ago and I was using a monofilament which was oval in cross section rather than round, and was called" Monoval". This line layered better on a bait caster and helped minimized backlash. Unfortunately, this line was more susceptible to damage than the round mono, I don't know why. I had made a very long cast with a large Johnson spoon and had a backlash that abruptly stopped the reel spool and the line snapped at the spool. There was around 30 yards on mono floating on the surface with I told my dad to grab as I rowed the boat toward it. Dad started overhand hauling the line in and I could see a good sized pike attempting to hit the spoon as it jerked up and down. I yelled "pike"! and dad turned around toward me about the same time the pike hit the spoon. Dad yelled "pike, get the net" and was able to hand line the fish along side the boat which I then netted. To this day I will always remember the look on Dad's face and the excited sound of his voice when the pike finall was able to hit the spoon.


----------



## Bays

Last year I landed a rooster on the top of a turtle. It landed perfectly on his shell and he didn't event seem to notice.. I kept the bail open and he swam a bit with it.. He dropped it off after about 20 second and I reeled in my line. Ended up catching a little crappie. 

Thanks Mr. Turtle.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

I have witnessed some very cool stuff while fishing! I can think of a few that stand out and will never leave my memory....

Most muskies in a day- three of us were fishing some new water several years ago and raised 19 muskies landing 13 of them. One of those days we couldn't do anything wrong and they were eating!

Catfishing a tournament on the Ohio River back in 2003 .....my best friend and I weighed in 180 lbs. of fllatheads. 

Fishing a tournament last year...... my partner and I saved two kids that flipped a canoe in cold water. The surprising part of this story is how many people were watching and not reacting. Mike if you read this I worry that those kids wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you pulling over there!


----------



## 9Left

My father and I were crappie fishing in a canoe on Caesar's Creek on a very windy day… we were about 50 yards from the shoreline fishing a submerged tree… He was casting a jig on his favorite Fenwick ultralight and I was using a slip bobber, we were fishing in 20 feet of water. The wind picks up just as he snagged his jig on the submerged tree, it shifted the canoe enough that he Lost his grip on his ultralight and in the drink it went… Sinking down 20 feet to the bottom. At the other end of the canoe I was leaned over the edge manipulating a small rubber band knot in my line to find the bottom with my slip rig. My dad picks up a larger fishing pole and put a treble hook on it and starts casting in hopes of snagging his fishing pole... his rod Bends a liittle bit and it picks up his spirits because he thinks he snagged his fishing pole....as he pulls it in he notices that it is about a 12 inch white Crappie that swallowed the treble hook!
...This is where it gets good… I finally find the bottom with my slip rig...I start reeling in to bait up with a minnow… I have one single hook… As i reel in, I noticed a piece of monofilament line lying across my hook ... I grab the line and start pulling and...… You guessed it… I pull up his favorite ultralight Fenwick rod ! Lol!

So my dad is fishing for a fishing pole and catches a nice crappy… while I'm fishing for a nice crappy and I catch a fishing pole!


----------



## bumpus

9Left said:


> My father and I were crappie fishing in a canoe on Caesar's Creek on a very windy day… we were about 50 yards from the shoreline fishing a submerged tree… He was casting a jig on his favorite Fenwick ultralight and I was using a slip bobber, we were fishing in 20 feet of water. The wind picks up just as he snagged his jig on the submerged tree, it shifted the canoe enough that he Lost his grip on his ultralight and in the drink it went… Sinking down 20 feet to the bottom. At the other end of the canoe I was leaned over the edge manipulating a small rubber band knot in my line to find the bottom with my slip rig. My dad picks up a larger fishing pole and put a treble hook on it and starts casting in hopes of snagging his fishing pole... his rod Bends a liittle bit and it picks up his spirits because he thinks he snagged his fishing pole....as he pulls it in he notices that it is about a 12 inch white Crappie that swallowed the treble hook!
> ...This is where it gets good… I finally find the bottom with my slip rig...I start reeling in to bait up with a minnow… I have one single hook… As i reel in, I noticed a piece of monofilament line lying across my hook ... I grab the line and start pulling and...… You guessed it… I pull up his favorite ultralight Fenwick rod ! Lol!
> 
> So my dad is fishing for a fishing pole and catches a nice crappy… while I'm fishing for a nice crappy and I catch a fishing pole!


That's awesome, I know a few guys that had that same luck getting there rods back perch fishing on lake Erie....I had the same luck losing a rod in a canoe when my seat shifted no luck getting it back though


----------



## All Eyes

Years ago down on Atwood, I was casting a jig and curlytail for saugeye. I laid the rod down to pour myself a cup of coffee with the jig hanging maybe 4 ft or so in the water. That's when I heard my rod climbing over the side of the boat and was gone before I could grab it. The boat was drifting at a slow trolling speed but I was in deeper water in the center of the channel heading into the East marina. It was a nice Stradic/Avid combo and one I wasn't going to give up on without a fight. For quite a while, I sat there vertical jigging and dragging a small cluster of jig heads that I tied on in attempts to snag it. After a few short casts, lobbing this ball of hooks and lead, my rod snapped in half. 
So there I was, not an hour into my fishing day, casting and vertical jigging with half of a rod and a bunch of jigs snarled up on the end of my line. There were a few people nearby at the campgrounds, and I could just hear them wondering what the heck I was doing.
At any rate, I did end up snagging my line and got my rod back after quite a while of looking like a moron. The line was snagged on bottom and broke off. To this day, I will always wonder if a suspended limb got my jig, or the legendary Albino Snapper got ahold of it.


----------



## Opiedog

Okay, here's mine. While trolling, I see a bobber in the water. I pluck it from the water only to find a rod and reel on the other end still in very good condition. After another hour or two, I decide that's enough for fishing for today. I'm at the ramp, there was a lady with her young son fishing from shore. I'm thinking I should give the boy the rod and reel I found. There was also another small boat putting in at that time. I happen to hear the owner of the small boat mention to the lady that he had lost a rod the previous day. Well you guessed it. It was the one I had found earlier. So what was the chance that he would be putting in at the same time I was taking out and happen to mention that he lost a rod the previous day?


----------



## Southernsaug

Those of you who fish the Put-in-Bay area will appreciate this. About 25 years ago I was fishing off the docks by the Fish Hatchery early one morning. I was throwing a hot-n-tot (if i remember right ). Soon I hooked a fish and it was a steelhead (not totally unusual since they raised them at the hatchery), then I hooked bigger fish and it was a 30" Northern pike, 5 minutes later I hooked a nice sized sheep head and as I reeled it up a 17" Smallmouth tried to pluck the lure from it's mouth. So I caught a nice sheephead and a 17" smallmouth on the same lure on the same cast. The pike was a rarity at that time. Actually one of the professors from Stone lab (OSU) was getting ready to leave for the island and when he saw it he got all excited and wanted it to study. So it ended up riding over to the lab (yes alive and released later). A pretty wild morning of fishing. 

It wasn't fishing, but a buddy of mine killed a gobbler in Ky and when he cut open it's crop or gizzard (I don't remember which) he found a diamond ring the bird had picked up. He tried to convince his wife he had just felt like she deserved a romantic gift, but his buddies ratted him out. They had it appraised and it was worth several hundred dollars. He did check around to see if anyone had posted a lost ring, but they hadn't so his wife got a freeby.


----------



## Whaler

About twenty years ago my buddy and I were fishing the south end of Mosquito in his 18 foot Sylvan. There was a fairly strong north wind and we were jigging for Walleyes.
I noticed a bass boat with two guys and a woman about 50 yards away . I commented to my buddy that they were sitting pretty low in the water. A short time later he said "they are bailing." About that time they capsized.
We immediately went to help them. We pulled the woman and one of the guys into our boat and wrapped them in some extra carpet my buddy had in the boat to try to break the wind from them and another couple anglers pulled the other guy into their boat.
We hooked a tow rope to their bow eye and towed their boat upside down to the launch ramp.
The guy who owed the bass boat slowly cranked it on the trailer while draining the water out of it. He was anxious to get back out on the lake as he said he had lost $2,000.00 worth of Gary Loomis rods when they rolled over. 
We didn't stick around to see if he was able to get back out as we wanted to keep fishing. They were lucky someone was close to rescue them as the water was very cold in early Spring and none of them had a life jacket on if I remember right.


----------



## garhtr

Southernsaug said:


> So I caught a nice sheephead and a 17" smallmouth on the same lure on the same cast.


 That is pretty amazing,two species on one cast is probably rare.
I've seen two smallies,two lrgmouth, trout doubles on one cast and tons of Wbss doubles but never two different species---Cool !


----------



## Workingman

I am really enjoying this thread! Great stories guys! I haven't had any myself but I was a cub scout leader when my boys were young and witnessed 2 pretty cool incidents with the scouts when they were young. One time we were camping somewhere that had a cabin with a pond near it. A few of the boys had sharpened up some sticks and were trying to spear the small sunfish near the edge. We were laughing saying "good luck, it's not gonna happen" but, sure enough that evening a boy named grant came over with a fish on the end of his stick!
Another time we were at buckeye lake with the same group of boys and they were swimming. Grant (yes the same kid) said "hey, I found some fishing line!"
He started gathering it up and there was a channel cat on the end! We unhooked and released it. That kid was always exceptional at everything he did. Haha, I think hes teaching and coaching sports now.


----------



## SConner

I was fishing with a friend out of a canoe on the Stillwater River on a very hot summer day. The fish were not biting that day when.... I heard a fish flopping in the bottom of canoe, turned around to see what my friend had caught but his line was still in the water. 2 hours later the same thing happened again. We only caught one fish that day but 2 jumped into the canoe.


----------



## sjwano

Fishing the Ohio River, we were in a backwater area where the GMR meets the Ohio. Trolling for saugeye/white bass/large mouth/anything in an all species tournament. Had a strike, it was one of those that it’s either snagged or we’ve got a granddaddy flathead on the other end. After 25 minutes or so we finally get a peek. It was a paddlefish that we had snagged in its tail, and it was not giving up. Go to net and release the treble hook (knowing they are rare/protected), my dad takes a shot and wouldn’t you know it, knocks it off without getting another peek or picture. Probably 30” and another foot or 18” worth of nose. Cool fish.

Another day, another tournament this time at Caesers creek. We were fishing with a family friend in his boat for the day, targeting largemouth. We found a down tree that was stacked, problem was only my dad was catching. He reeled in 8 keepers to our 1 fish each. Even as we moved him from the front of the boat to the back after he pulled in the first few, didn’t seem to matter that day. The last fish he had a line out while relieving himself, manages to get a hit and pull one in while laughing his ass off. Same baits same everything. Just one of those days.


----------



## Troy Dave

A few years ago at Indian Lake in the spring was at Dream bridge. A guy in another boat was jigging a vibe, not paying attention when a saugeye grabbed the bait and flips the pole out of his hand. So he pulls out a spare pole, starts fishing again and about 15 to 20 min. later snags his lost pole, pulls it in and the saugeye is still hooked. I have a hard enough time keeping them hooked without loosing the pole.


----------



## BMagill

Fishing with my grandpa many years ago and he hooked a nice largemouth Ason a rooster tail. As he goes to lift it out of the water the lure pops and flies out of the fishes mouth. He turns around cursing his luck but the bass is frozen in time for a split second with it's mouth open at the top of the water. Like a young Frank Dux I quickly reacted and snatched the fish by the lip before it could swim away.

Nobody ever believed that story even with my grandpa backing me up. My wife was especially incredulous until one day years later my one year old son was eating a bowl of cottage cheese. He knocked the bowl off the table and it did a complete flip, but I came across the table and snatched it by the lip before it hit the ground.

Like when Frank Dux demonstrated the Dim Mak, seeing is believing.


----------



## $diesel$

I went along for fun with my cousin years ago to Shenango Res. He wanted to practice for an up comming tourament he would be fishing in.
It was so hot, half way there i hoped it would be a very short trip.
So we pull up to an exposed stump on the east side of the lake in shallow water. I'm thinking my cousin is nuts trying to catch bass in the shallows with these temps.
As luck would have it, the fish were there in real good numbers. We were actually catching fish after fish. The biggest one we caught was only about a pound and half.
Anyway, i hook what felt like a good one on a black and silver worm, and he breaks me off. 
I tell cuz that i just broke off the biggest one of the day.
Believe it or not, a few casts later, i set up on one and reeled in another little one pounder and there half in, half out of his mouth, was my black and silver worm.
My cuz said, "he musta took it off of that hawg you broke off".
lol but true story.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've had a few over the years that really stand out. I'm sure I've shared most of them on these forums at on time.
In canada at 14 yrs old with my grandpa,uncle,cousin,I caught a 17" pike on a 3/8 oz spinnerbait and had 30"+ pike t-bone the smaller pike half way in. I got both in still attached,and had to release them that way because we already had our lake limits,and the bigger fish would not let go....

At buckeye lake several years ago in early march a cple weeks after ice out. We get 3 days of warm weather then the night I go out a heavy wet snow and 30°temps come. I quickly realize there not wanting the vibe so I tie on a suspending super rouge. At first no bites,but I see quite a few males thrashing on the surface in the early part of the spawn. 
So I start twitching my bait kinda hard trying to mimic what the small Male saugeyes are doing. And that's the ticket. I caught 4 fish in 4 casts then my fifth cast the fish and bite felt kinda funny i thought i had a small channel cat. It ended up being 2 barely keeper saugeyes to finish a 6 fish limit in 5 straight casts..... my rouge was black/chrome and I swear to this day those saugeye thought it was a small saugeye joining in on the spawning activity and were striking out of aggresion....


Late last November me and a good friend hit a river spot in columbus that we had been working over during the late summer an had found some saugeye holding. Most of the fall the flow was pathetic. And in a couple trips inbetween we struggled to catch a few. By chance i happen to look at a gauge miles north of our spot and see they are releasing some water from a reserve reservoir. We decide to see if it put some current in our spot. On the way there we start talking about days were we had caught insane amounts of saugeye,but we had never done it together. Well we get there and in 20 minutes we put a 2 man limit on stringers and continue to fun fish for another 3 hours. 
In 3 hrs an 20 minutes we catch about 80 saugeyes between us. We caught them on literly everything we tossed at them. We both left after releasing fish and finally had "the day" together.... 

These are few I'm remembering right now.
Good post garhtr


----------



## fishnisfun

I took a guy fishing a few years ago and let him use one of my rod/reel combos. We were fishing crappie and all of his equipment was suited for bigger fish. This was not one of my higher end combos but still a nice combo. Also, this was a guy from church that had just moved to the area, so I was trying to help him learn the local water.
Well, we caught a few crappie and he stopped to have lunch. While I continued to fish, I heard his rod sliding along the boat gunwale and turned to see the rod flop out of the boat and sink into 25 ft of water. He had left the lure and line rest over the side, the lure caught on a deep tree limb and pulled it out of the boat. For his end, all he said was "Oh, sorry man". Well, end of trip. We head home. This guy didn't offer anything to help out for the loss of the rod. Kinda ticked my off. Needless to say, he was not in my boat again. Well, as luck would have it, a year later I was fishing the same cove and hooked what I thought was a good size crappie. As I reeled it in, the top of a rod came into view. You guessed it: it was the same rod/reel lost a year before. Reel was obviously shot, guides on rod were rusted, complete loss. But, I did get the combo back.


----------



## multi species angler

I've told this true fish story on this site before but it's a good story and I wouldn't mind hearing it again myself. Myself, a friend and his dad caught 562 sauger, saugeye and walleye combined from 7am to 3pm at Willow Island Lock and Dam. I know if we had been counting non target species as well our total for the 8 hrs would have been well over 600 fish, with 1 being a musky.


----------



## SConner

Many years ago I was fishing for king salmon in upstate NY with my uncle. Later in the day with our limit in tow we walked upstream back towards the truck. At one point he stopped and asked if I wanted to catch a salmon with my bare hands. I thought he was pulling my leg but he assured me it can be done and he saw the tail of one on the down stream side of an undercut on the far bank. He explained the fish was holding there and felt secure. He also explained with all the fall leaves bumping the in stream, they were not very skiddish. He had me cross over and approach Just downstream of the tail then gently raise my hand until I felt the belly. He then said grab his tail and hang on..... and so I did, finally dragging it across the creek all while the 25 lbs salmon flipped to and fro, including several direct shots to the face. After measuring, we released the fish. My uncle was near tears laughing at the site of me fighting this fish by hand and the many shots I took to the head. When I questioned him later if he knew that would happen, he said he was not sure b/c everyone else who followed his direction on this was unable to hang onto the fish for more than a few seconds. My own family doubts this story, but uncle Tony and I will always know the truth.


----------



## floater99

I watched my pin min box go sliding into a 6"hole once my pal was laughing HAHA he kicked it by accident not funny when I took him pin min buying I caught a coleman lantern once while ice fishing


----------



## bowhunter1487

I drive out from picsburgh and picked up my best friend at put in bay at 6 AM where he had been bachelor partying all night. 4-5s all morning in my 17 footer and he made it until 11 before chumming. I was no slouch at partying back in the day, but that was dang near legendary.


----------



## Misdirection

Stayed out at Bill's Place on Mahoning Avenue in Austintown till bar time and had quite a few too many. Left the bar at 2:30, charter I was to be on was heading out of Ashtabula at the 5:30. I just drove up to the lake and slept in my truck in the parking lot of River Marine right at the drawbridge. Going out the river, the guys I was fishing with said I didnt look too well. Felt like I was going to chum. One suggested I just keep drinking. So there I am at 5:30 in the morning, heading out the Ashtabula river drinking a beer....ended up being a great day fishing and I still have pictures from that day!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis

Against my better judgement I ventured out to my local lake around noon one Memorial day weekend. Boat traffic was insane with skiers, pleasure boaters and jet skis beating the water to a froth. I set up on a large mud line created by all the waves and boat traffic. I managed to boat 63 saugeyes in about 1 1/2 hours....then off like a light switch.


----------



## garhtr

Lewis said:


> I set up on a large mud line created by all the waves and boat traffic


 Amazing !
Often overlooked but Those mud lines are my favorite summertime tactic for saugeye.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bethel_caller

As legend has it, my dad was an avid fisherman. Die hard old school dawn to dusk kinda guy. I loved fishing with him. 

I wasn’t born when this occurred but, my uncle has vouched for him many times. Earlier, Dad boated a 15+lb northern on a red eye. Not too many folks fishing red eyes these days. Anyway, later that day Dad hooks a monster and game was on. Turns out fished wrapped around the anchor line a couple times and it was looking pretty bad. Dad sprang to action by leaning over the bow and progressing to unwrap the line. Dip rod tip in water and followed by reel end circling around until it came free. 

Dad landed the fish 23+lbs and made my uncle sit on the fish wrapped in the net until back to dock. I was fortunate enough to get the photos from that day in 1950’s as well as experiencing many other moments of glory with my Dad. Some maybe not as glorious but, memorable just the same. Love ya and miss ya Dad.


----------



## garhtr

bethel_caller said:


> Not too many folks fishing red eyes these days.


 Cool story !
I've gotta couple of old "redeye" spoons in my dads old tackle box, have to break- em out soon.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

Some years ago, I brought a friend fishing at a well known urban river spot, and let him use an old Ugly Stik of mine from my childhood to learn with. He was not familiar with the idea of a two piece rod with a ferule system, and while casting managed to throw the top half of the rod way out in to the river and snap the line, rendering the old rod useless. After a half hour or so of dredging the bottom with hooks, we gave it up as a loss and went home.
Well several months later, OGF member Dandrews was fishing in a nearby area, and snagged his lure on a stick. Reeling in the stick, he found it was actually the top half of a two piece Ugly Stik! He messaged me on the forum and I met him at that same place a little while later with the bottom half of the rod; sure enough, it was an exact fit! What are the chances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmonid

Man, over the years been quite a few but the time I got a channel cat to inhale a Hula Popper ranks up there, and the time I casted a wheatie ball chasing carp and caught a 3 lb largemouth on it. Let see Ive had a handful of rods drug off the dock, bank whatever in my younger years and managed to get most of them back after several hours of dredging with other rods, LOL .
I have several times snagged up and broke off catfish rigs to later in the day catch them again and bring them back in. For many years my PB Flathead was about a 15 lber that I somehow managed to snare him around his tail with an ultralight and 6 lb test, that was a really long 40 minutes to land him LOL I once while fishing at Greenup dam, by the dam hooked into what we all thought was a big striper on a twister tail and by the time we landed it downstream about 1/8 of mile, I had 20 people following me. each bringing a bigger net to find out I had snagged about a 20 lb carp in the tail. Great fight though.... Loads more but right off the top of my head these are memorable.


----------



## multi species angler

I was fishing the Muskingum River for hybrid striped bass and had caught several. Upon making another cast I felt that familiar tick indicating another strike. Upon setting the hook I was as sure as one can be that I had another decent hybrid striped bass on. After fighting it for a few seconds my line went slack and I thought that it had gotten off. I started reeling in the slack line to tie on another jig when all of a sudden the line tightened and I was back to fighting a fish. Thing is, this no longer felt like the fish I was fighting before, it felt much heavier. After about a 5 minute battle I got the fish along side the boat and netted what turned out to be about a 40" flathead catfish. Imagine my surprise when I realized this flathead had tried to eat a hybrid striped bass about 15" long that I had on my jig. It had gotten enough of the hybrid striped bass in its throat that it couldn't spit it out. Both were released and hopefully survived to be caught another day.


----------



## mas5588

NEO guy but saw this thread and it's great! A couple short stories:

1) At a church picnic at a park in KS. Friend's kid is fishing with a snoopy pole and a piece of fried chicken skin. Bobber goes down, he starts reeling, fish jumps and I swear it's a smallmouth. But there wouldn't be any smallmouth bass in this little pond (there weren't smallmouth around there). Then boom!, he comes off. Little dude makes another cast, bobber goes down and I make sure to set the hook by hand-lining. We land the fish, about a 14" smallmouth. On fried chicken skin. Twice.

2) This past fall, Dad and I on a local flow. I hook a 32" northern on a 6' lite rod with a Ned Rig. After a good fight, Dad (in front) twists to net the fish, misses and falls backwards into the canoe. We somehow kept the boat upright, I net the fish and paddle us to the bank where he rights himself, we unhook the fish and take pics. 

3) No fish, just a story to warn others....On Ladue in Feb '18. 14' solo canoe. Water temps upper 30s. Wearing PFD. Little breezy, but nothing dangerous, so I paddle across the lake (couple hundred yards in this spot) and go back into a little creek arm. Nothing doing fishing, so I make the trek back to the ramp. Right when I'm in the "middle" the wind picked up big time and I couldn't keep the nose into the wind. Blew me broadside, and I have waves way higher than the gunwales. Never took on water, rode the waves over to another bank and sat there for a while. Scary.

I'm sure there are more. Great thread.


----------



## B Ron 11

Was drifting for walleye on Mosqutoe lake and hook a old line. I start the wrap it on my hand thinking it’s attached to a pole. A large fish starts pulling on the line and it starts unravel off my head. We start the boat to chase it and the line brakes. I was lucky I didn’t cut my hand.
Another time while crappie fishing on a bridge on ladue reservoir 30 years ago, i hook a small crappie then my other bonnet go down and I catch a nice crappie. When I pick up the other rod, the drag screams and a few minutes later I’m holding a 7 pound largemouth. Biggest i ever caught.


----------



## garhtr

Way back a friend and I were bottom fishing with corn for stocked trout when we both got a bite, we set the hook and both reel in the same fish, it had picked up both are hooks off the bottom. A year or two later the same thing happened to my brother and my best friend.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## REEL GRIP

Several years ago, I was throw'in a spinner-bait at a bunch of stumps at 
Dale Waborn. Hooked up with a Bass in the 17 to 18 in. range. Worked the fish toward
the boat then all the sudden it felt like it gained about 30 lbs. Loaded up big time.
I'm tugging it to the boat, trying not to bust my rod. I see a Turtle about 2 ft. in dia.
had engulfed all of that Bass but the head. I jerked my spinner-bait out, and they slowly
sank out of sight. Can't imagine how that Turtle was able to grab that fish, zoom'in
around the boat. Sure wish I had a picture of that.
Very strange looking Turtle. No color at all. Head, shell, feet and everything was
a muddy brown color.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Not really quite a amazing feat.... 
But one of the things I'm most proud of as a fisherman is catching a dozen or so northern pike within a few miles from columbus....


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not really quite a amazing feat....
> But one of the things I'm most proud of as a fisherman is catching a dozen or so northern pike within a few miles from columbus....


Imo that's a pretty amazing feat.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BMagill

A while back I used to live in an apartment complex that had a lake full of largemouth. One spring day towards the end of March I was walking around the lake flipping a jig into laydowns when I hooked a monster. The fish pulled into a tree and wrapped around a branch, but I could still feel it tugging. A neighbor was sitting on his back porch watching all of this so I handed him the rod and said I'd be back in a minute. Drove back to my apartment, changed my jeans for my swim trunks, and grabbed our mini-VHS recorder. Got back to the spot, handed the recorder to the neighbor, grabbed the rod and shimmied out along the laydown till I reached the limb I was wrapped around, all while the neighbor is taping. I was probably 25 ft from shore in 15 ft of (very cold) water, straddling a dead tree, and I unwrapped the 12 lb mono from the branch. Instead of the 8 lb largemouth I was expecting, I ended up bringing in a 31" flathead.

Somewhere I do have the video, but I am pretty sure the neighbor was drunk as he is hooting and cursing the whole time while shakily holding the camera sideways. At one point after I untangled the line from the limb and the fish went on another run I shouted "You ain't getting away from me again, punk!" at the fish. Maybe with modern video editing software I can clean it all up...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I got a couple.

Bottom fishing below a dam on the Ohio River. I am fishing minnows on bottom and get a hit and miss it. I reel in to check my bait when suddenly I have a fish on, about a 2.5 lb smallmouth jumps out of the water. This in itself is not unusual, I have caught plenty of fish when reeling in live bait. Once I get it close, I notice that I hadn't hooked the fish. The hook on my rig had gone through the eye of a bank sinker with a snelled hook attached that the fish was still hooked to.

Also fishing below a dam on the Ohio River. I was fishing with big chubs for catfish. I get a decent hit and set the hook. I start reeling in what I thought was a smallish catfish. When it gets close I notice its about a 5 lb walleye. Once I get it on the bank, I see the fish was never hooked. It had about 1/3 of the chub in its throat and wouldn't let go, the hook was hanging about an 1" from its mouth.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

In the mid 90's I bought my only nephew (at the time) a snoopy fishing pole kids set and wanted to teach him to fish. I think he was like 4-5 years old at the time. I picked him up one afternoon at my sisters and just went to the local public lake. As you would expect, we got very little fishing done....I spent the first hour teaching him not to throw rocks, him playing in the dirt - what you'd expect for a 4 year old that had never gone fishing. 

He did like to cast once I showed him and was actually a natural at it tossing it quite a ways out impressing me! I just let him cast and reel it in not wanting to discourage him. He didn't even have any bait just a large bobber, a split shot and hook - he'd tossed off the minnows and crawler I had put on and I didn't want to waste any more bait. He was standing there casting out and reeling in so I took advantage and was trying to fish a little. Of course it doesn't last and he tosses his snoopy pole down and runs off. I go after him and when we return his snoopy pole is gone! There is nobody around and we were standing on a rocky bank? I'm standing there looking around wondering what the heck happened when like 100 feet down the bank I see the pole going west down the bank! I run over and grab it and battle a fish for over 10 minutes loosening the drag because I've got like 6 lb line and I'm trying to keep my nephew nearby. A guy down the bank has come with his net and eventually nets a 5lb 3oz largemouth!!! 

To this day I wonder what that bass did to eat a bare hook! He was hooked badly buried completely in the roof of the mouth (panfish hook). Luckily my net friend had his tools handy and he removed the hook, we weighed the fish on his hand scale and released it in good shape.
The only bad part was my nephew barely remembers and was a tad too young to understand. I still bring it up at Holidays!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great stories everyone,I've really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Basshunter122

We were fishing for crappie with a 1/8oz jig and twister tail, UL rod and 4# test when I hooked into a buffalo carp. I was with a buddy and we followed it around it the trolling motor for a good while. It was bigger than the net we had on board, so my buddy (partlyable) reached over the side of the boat and scooped it up. We took our pictures and released it. It wasn't until we released it that we looked up the state record. We both believe that it was either the state record or extremely close.


----------



## All Thumbs

when i was a kid in the 60's dad took me to a small farm pond to fish for blue gills - it was at the end of a corn field that we had to fight our way through - dad loved cane poles so we baited up and flipped it into the pond and immediately the blue gills went crazy - it was non-stop - we ran out of worms fast - they were literally jumping out of the water and grabbing the bait before it even hit the water - once out of worms they started biting the bare hook. dad kept about a dozen of the biggest ones while we fished and the other "million" we put back - it was really memorable


----------



## Southernsaug

Basshunter122 said:


> buffalo carp


, 

They are actually a member of the sucker family. I'd guess the one in the pic around high 20s to 30 lbs, I believe the record for smallmouth buffalo is in the 40s. I have been told they are pretty decent eating, but I've never tried one. I know they are a big part of the freshwater commercial market. I know when I was on the commercial boats on Lake Erie, they kept them all and a guy at Port Clinton Fish Company told me they went to be made into frozen fish sticks. I don't know if he was pulling my leg or not, that was in the 90s.


----------



## $diesel$

I just remembered another one.
Bout 20 years ago, myself and a friend were at the Mahoning River fish'n for walleyes under the dam in Lowellville. This friend of mine was about 10-15 years younger than me and a BEAST!
So i'm fish'n along and get a very common snag for that area. I got on 10# test on a lite six footer. 
So i tighten the line and try to "snap" it free. Well this snag takes off like a cat with kerosene on his a$$.
Long story short, i had a little musky, (10-12 lbs.) snagged by the tail. Man what a crazy fight. No net with us and he had his head. Well, i get this critter wore out and in and, you guessed it, my giant killer buddy is afraid of this fish and won't reach down and grab it! So i get this fish in a few more times.....same result. Now, i tell him to take the rod and i'll grab it, and just as i'm fix'n to give him the rod, my son and his buddy show up.
Living only 6-8 blocks away, i send him to our house to get my net out of the boat and net this damn fish.
Well, he did, and i had to sit and rest after that. We roughly figured i had that critter on the line for around a half hour. Crazy story, no?


----------



## Farmhand

In cabo a few years back, I landed 2 marlin, a sailfish, and 3 40 pound plus rooster fish in a 4 hour time period, I couldnt move on the trip back in. all in a 21 ft panga. Me and 3 friends fished on another charter down there in the 90s we hooked 31 marlin and landed 23 on a day long trip.


----------

